# للخبراء ...........ما هى اسباب اهتزاز المحرك على السرعة الخاملة



## msmsm (9 مايو 2012)

ما هى اسباب اهتزاز المحرك على السرعة الخاملةفى السيارات الحديثة التى تعمل على البخاخات والثروتل الالكترونى؟؟؟؟
قواعد المحرك سليمة, شمعات الاحتراق جديدة , تروتل الهواء نظيف و الاهتزاز مع وبدون تشغييل التكييف يعنى المكيف لا يوجد بكلتشه عيب, حرارة المحرك ممتازة ودورة التبريد نظيفةولا يظهر اى كود للأعطال المعروفة لا على شاشة السيارة ولا على الكمبيوتر 

بالكشف على المحرك عن طريق ُالكمبيوتر تبين وجود مشكلة فى FUEL bank #2

نفسيير ذلك الفنى


----------



## black88star (9 مايو 2012)

اخي *msmsm*ماهي نوع المركــــــــــــــبة !؟


----------



## msmsm (10 مايو 2012)

شفروليه تريلبليزر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم تأكد من ال(idel speed) هذا حسب فهمي لسؤالك احتمال يحتاج الى تنظيف
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابن الديوانية (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ......
عدم استقرار المحرك على سرعة الايديل عدة اسباب غير الي ذاكرهن مثل الاي سي او فيشة الاي سي الو اسلاك شمعات الاحتراق الو فيش البخاخات(لانه قد يكون البخاخ يعمل ولكن هناك خلل بالتوصيل الكهربائي ونفس الشي للشمعات القدح).....ملخص الكلام عندك احد البساتم لا يعمل بشكل صحيح فتنتج حالة عدم الاتزان
نصيحة ((ارفع اسلاك شمعات القدح اثناء عمل المحرك واحدة واحدة واقل شمعة تاثر في عمل المحرك تشير الى مكان الخلل
ارجوا ان اكون قد افداتك 
م/معتز الحسيني


----------



## سوزان1986 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكراً لجهودكم


----------



## وادي الصدر (1 سبتمبر 2014)

اضافه لما ذكره الزملاه ،،طرمبة البنزين يوجد فيها سلك سالب ,احيانا يكون غير موصل جيدا بجسم السياره


----------



## ateef_gamel (13 سبتمبر 2014)

FUEL bank #2 سوء اشتعال فى الغرفه2


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (23 سبتمبر 2014)

ولو ان ردي جاء متأخرا ولكن لا بأس من توضيح بعض النقاط 
عدم التوازن في المحرك والاهتزاز ناتج عن خلل في احد اسطوانات المحرك او اكثر من اسطوانة وللاسباب التالية : 
1- خلل في منظومة الاشعال / اسلاك - كويلات - بواجي 
2- خلل في منظومة الوقود / ضعف في ضغط مضخة الوقود - خلل في البخاخات 
3- تسرب لهواء الفاكيوم 
4- استعصاء صمام تصريف ابخرة الوقود على وضع الفتح 
5- استعصاء صمام egr على وضع الفتح 
6- خلل في صمامات المحرك / اهتراء الصمام - ضعف في يايات الصمام - وزن غير صحيح للصمام
7- تلف في حشوة رأس المحرك 
تحياتي


----------

